# "What I Really Do" Image Contest!



## Josh (Feb 15, 2012)

Has everyone seen these floating around the internet?

I'm offering up a $50 Drs. Foster and Smith gift certificate to the member who can generate the funniest "What I Really Do" tortoise or reptile-related image. You don't have to use the same phrases or wording but you should follow the same format as the examples below. Choose "Tortoise Keeper" or "Reptile Enthusiast" or "Exotic Pet Owner" or make up your own - JUST MAKE IT FUNNY!

You have until February 18, 2012 at 11:59PM PST to post your image in this thread! I will be choosing my favorite photo. Sorry - no voting in this contest!
Feel free to comment directly in this thread! If you have any questions, post them here!

May the funniest photo win!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 15, 2012)

Is it just one pic or several all together?


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2012)

Three examples each one is composed of 6 pictures


----------



## Dagashi (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2012)

*RE: "What I Really Do" Image Contest!*

Fantastic job, Dagashi! You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## JoesMum (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## cherylim (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't think I could use the prize, but the competition looked like fun so I wanted to join in anyway.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't even know how to put the 6 pics in this format!

...so I'll just sit back, enjoy and comment!


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Feb 16, 2012)

cherylim said:


> Don't think I could use the prize, but the competition looked like fun so I wanted to join in anyway.



I love that


----------



## Neltharion (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok, I'll take a crack at this.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 16, 2012)

*RE: "What I Really Do" Image Contest!*

You guys are so funny î’


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 16, 2012)

I took it from Betty's point of view







Zamric said:


> I don't even know how to put the 6 pics in this format!
> 
> ...so I'll just sit back, enjoy and comment!



I used powerpoint


----------



## Dagashi (Feb 16, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I took it from Betty's point of view
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol me too! then I had to screen save it and paste it on "Paint" and save it under JPEG, upload it to facebook (so that it has a URL) and post it up. hahaha. it was fun! 

everyone's doing a great job but I can't see some of them.. it appears as a broken link.


----------



## Floof (Feb 16, 2012)

Loving this! I can't think of anything to do one, but someone posted a really funny one over on a snake forum the other day. Here's the link to the thread: http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119918

Looking forward to seeing more!!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 17, 2012)

Floof said:


> Loving this! I can't think of anything to do one, but someone posted a really funny one over on a snake forum the other day. Here's the link to the thread: http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119918
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more!!



Yeah, that one's been floating around Facebook this past week. Probably the most viral one for the reptile community...and most fitting!


----------



## Josh (Feb 17, 2012)

*RE: "What I Really Do" Image Contest!*

Some really great entries so far! Keep up the good work!! You may enter more than one image if you'd like. AAAAAAND I'm considering extending the deadline past tonight...


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 17, 2012)

These are great! You people are very creative! I think you should extend the deadline.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 18, 2012)

I walked out and forgot my jump drive at home  I had one all made up and ready to go! So what is the verdict on extending the deadline? (pwetty pwetty PWEEEEEEEESE!  )


----------



## RianSeeking (Feb 18, 2012)

Extend the deadline!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2012)

What my daughter thinks I do:









How my animals think of me:








How I think of myself:








What I really do:


----------



## Kvoigt (Feb 18, 2012)

emysemys said:


> What my daughter thinks I do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








LOL i ditto on alot of that!! LOL


----------



## Kristina (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going to post mine anyway 






The little guy getting sprayed with the hose just kills me....


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 19, 2012)

Kristina said:


> I'm going to post mine anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is funny!!!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is a second one for me.


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 21, 2012)

Zamric said:


> I don't even know how to put the 6 pics in this format!
> 
> ...so I'll just sit back, enjoy and comment!



here you go
http://uthinkido.com/


just add pics to it


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Sky2Mina (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome!
I love the first and Betty. Haha. Keep them coming!


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 23, 2012)

i cant get mine to post...ggrrr


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Funny stuff! lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 24, 2012)

TORTOISEMAN1 said:


> Funny stuff! lol


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2012)

So many great entries! I love them all! I will have to choose a winner tonight. Sorry folks but there can only be one...!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 29, 2012)

Josh said:


> So many great entries! I love them all! I will have to choose a winner tonight. Sorry folks but there can only be one...!



Ahh..you should select like, the top 5 and then let us all vote for the winner! Rule is you can't vote for your own.


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Feb 29, 2012)

cherylim said:


> Don't think I could use the prize, but the competition looked like fun so I wanted to join in anyway.



LOLOL that one is totally true, and completely has my vote!!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG I have been VERY patient but this is starting to kill me... It has been days and days, will you pick a winner already? LOL I can't take it anymore!


----------



## BrookeB (Mar 5, 2012)

Im new but here go's


----------



## Josh (Mar 6, 2012)

I choose DreadHeadMomma's image for the contest WINNER! Congrats and thank you all for participating!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey, Kayla!!! congratulations!


----------



## cherylim (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done


----------



## Angi (Mar 6, 2012)

There were so many good one. I don't know how you were able to pick just one  Congrats to Deadheadmomma. Well done!


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome  Thank You. Everybody's were great.


----------



## Dagashi (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 7, 2012)

Josh said:


> I choose DreadHeadMomma's image for the contest WINNER! Congrats and thank you all for participating!!


Good choice  Well done DreadHeadMomma


----------



## Kristina (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations!  So what are you going to use your prize on?


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Mar 10, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Congratulations!  So what are you going to use your prize on?



Haven't quite decided yet. My son is pretty determined to turn our place into a zoo. We just keep acquiring new animals (no more though....until we get a bigger place anyway) so there is always of list of things that we need. He decided to bring home two guinea pigs a couple days ago when he went to see his grandma.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 12, 2012)

DreadHeadMomma said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!  So what are you going to use your prize on?
> ...



 He sounds like my kind of kid!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 20, 2012)

THIS. IS. AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ceci3692 (Apr 1, 2012)

http://s1047.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=Screenshot2012-04-01at32321PM.png


----------

